# FR's New Thread (by suggestion)



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

So, what's the skinny on bamboo knitting needles ?
I see them advertised. Are they special, some how ?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

They are warm in the hand, and the stiches don't slip off as easly. Which can be good. I do like them, as I drag my knitting everywhere.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

They are awesome to knit with - quieter (no tick tick of metal tips), and they flex a bit as you hold them (only a wee bit but if you are a death-grip-knitter it helps with hand soreness) and they are very light.

Also a renewable resource, which is a good thing.

I use them for all my straight-needle knitting, and I have bamboo tipped circs as well.

I use wood or bamboo DPNs (aka wicked pointy sticks) for socks and mittens - I've got metal ones and I'll use them if I'm lugging something around that might get handled roughly, but I really prefer the wood and bamboo.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Personally, I dont prefer bamboo needles.

The stitches dont slip off as easily, which makes knitting with them go slower for me. 
Also, they flex just a bit which always worries me that I will break them.
I stick to nickelplated steel needles, but also usually knit on size 3's or smaller.

For someone who knits at a looser tension and with big needles they might be great.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmm, nothing like a mild conflict of opinions.

Well, here is what I was looking at. 
I suppose the price is right, for now, anyway.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170569331658&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


(GAM..... you restrict yourself, generally, to size three or smaller ? 
Wow. I am awed by the sacrifice you make. I'd feel so deprived. :sob


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am knitting a hat with worsted wool on size 7 circs right now.
It is a gift for a family member in the NE. 

Forerunner, those super chunky knits are only nominally useable for me.
By the time I get halfway to the pasture to bring in the cows I am sweltering if I wear a hat that is half inch thick. 

Did you read akhomesteader's thread about that neckwarmer?

There really is a reason why you dont see too many bulky knits in alpaca. 

As an aside, it is generally considered to be faster to form the stitches with thinner yarn, skinnier needles.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.knitpicks.com/wood+knitting+needles_NL300306.html

You might want to consider the Harmony needles. I bought these for the limited sock knitting I've done. They are smoother than bamboo, but not as harsh feeling as steel/aluminum.

Just another thought for you.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm a bamboo lover :goodjob: I will say that if you are a tight knitter bamboo and wooden needles can be a real challenge. The stitches do stick to the needles. But if you knit to gauge or are a looser knitter then I think bamboo and wooden needles are great. For socks they can be a real life saver, especially if you are knitting in tight little spaces. I've dropped so many stitches off metal needles I couldn't even begin to count them. Thankfully it no longer freaks me out. As for the flexibility, I like it that they flex and give. I've never had a bamboo needle break on me but I have had them get chewed by animals :flame:

There are good bamboo needles and then there are okay bamboo needles. Crystal Palace makes the best by far but they are really pricey. Clover are okay and do the job and are much less expensive.

I have a pair of Lantern Moon Rosewood sock needles that I am using right now. They come six to a pack. I broke one (they are brittle) and my puppy chewed one, I'm down to the last four. I'm thinking I may be able to fix the broken and chewed ones, we'll see.

I have and use both metal and bamboo/wooden needles. I also have needles from size #0000 (I think that's the size,they are tiny) - #15 US I can't say that I have used the needles at the extremes but one never knows.


----------



## GardenNut (Sep 7, 2010)

I use both kinds - it depends on the yarn I'm using. If I have a slickery yarn, it works better with bamboo, if it's thick or sticky, I prefer metal. Addi turbos rock. I also have some ebony needles, that are wonderful too.

I made my mom a baby alpaca neckwarmer for Xmas last year. I'm curious if it's too warm for her....


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I made my mom a baby alpaca cowl for xmas last winter too, out of laceweight yarn. 
She adores it.

WIHH, for you in your climate? SURE! Go wild with the bulky alpaca.
Though I wonder how many wheelbarrow loads of wood you would be able to chop while wearing a big ole 
fuzzy sweater. :gaptooth:

I get bundled up to go outside and work. The working part gets me too warm for HEAVY garments.
I dont live in the frozen northwoods though. 

I had a set of those Clover bamboo circs and immediately broke the cable off of one end of them. I guess I am rough on the equipment? LOL.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Brittany birch needles have a smooth finish that beats bamboo even for thready silk yarns, and they guarantee them. The turned ends are nice, and they make double pointed, circular and crochet hooks as well. Made in California from sustainable birch so you're buying American too! :clap::clap::clap:
http://www.brittanyneedles.com/bkdistrib.html


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

WiHH understands. 

GAM, I'll split my winter wood in a t-shirt on a zero day (if it's not split already) and then I might cozy up to knit or read under less exerting circumstances. 
I do understand the practicality issue, though.

Now, I do like the idea of chrome-plated steel needles for smoothness and durability.
I am building my tool box, but I've always been a Snap-Onâ¢ kind of guy.
I like to buy tools once.
I do appreciate a slick needle, already, as I'm becoming a fast knitter. 
My stitches tend to be on the tight side, but I'm getting better about controlling my tension tailored to the finished product.
I do have a couple projects that are almost as stiff as cardboard.:lookout:
I also have a couple that I'm almost proud of.

This be the neck warmer that Rachel has already laid claim to.
It's certainly not like the fancy ones in the pics I shared earlier, but she likes it, and I'm learning a lot about winging projects as I go....









This just be my favorite project, thus far, for the texture, chunkiness and color. I'm going to knit it about 6 or 7 feet long, fold it in half and sew up enough of the back to make a hood. That ought to be very comfortable when I'm not headed out to the pasture or anything stressful like that.
There is always, however, the possibility that I will have to fight Rachel for it when it's done.:yawn:









This here be my latest cast-on with some super soft, chunky wool yarn.
It's, umm, an experimental scarf, I think..... though I do see a sweater sleeve, a wrist warmer, leg warmer....etc. in there somewhere, as well.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm impressed!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Buggers,,, I typed it and then lost it.

I've been knitting since I was 8... 42 years (I've gotta stop telling people that!)

I have taught a class called KNITTING 101 for years, and ALL of my beginners are started on a pair of size 7 circular bamboos... they're perfect for beginners.

And they're useful for experienced knitters when you want something warm and light and 'grabby' or when you want to knit mindlessly on easy projects and don't want to lose stiches.

Hands down my all time favorites are the vintage nylon needles. All of my family and friends are trained to hunt them down and search them out in all of their travels and I throw a party whenever a new set of needles joins the clan. I am presently working on the "Damson" shawl by Ysolda on a vintage set... They're the perfect needle.

I love the Bryspun needle for it's point. I love it's flexibility and warm light feel in the hand. I LOVE the point... it bears repeating... It's also the closest modern day equivalent to the vintage nylons.

I enjoy Brittanys, I love their guarantee!

I own some Addi' Turbo's... they're for lace and speed. I have an acid in my skin that damages metal... of nearly any kind... so I don't use a lot of metals. I also find them to be cold and heavier, by comparison.

I own some metal straights. Mainly because I tend to inherit stashes. They're pretty in a pencil holder on the table... ; )

dawn


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

sewsilly said:


> Buggers,,, I typed it and then lost it.
> 
> I've been knitting since I was 8... 42 years (I've gotta stop telling people that!)
> 
> dawn


OK, Dawn.....I'm doing the math, here. You are 34 ?

I have a few nylon circulars, but fear them breaking where the cable attaches.... I've been in the demolition business for far too long to trust anything but very heavy steel construction.:sob:

Wind, maybe in the next KAL, we can do something like one of my favorite knitters, Natali, has on ebay right now...... It would be perfect for you and a cup of coffee with a book or knitting on one of those extra special January mornings...

Enjoy: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280592363702&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

....of course, if I got GAM's name..... I'd have to make it _three times_ as chunky.:heh:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

> CLOVER CIRCULAR
> 
> &#8226;(1) US #4 - 29 INCH
> &#8226;(2) US #10 - 16 INCH
> ...


I have bamboo, birch, nickel plated steel and plastic. They each serve their purpose.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Forerunner said:


> Enjoy: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280592363702&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> ....of course, if I got GAM's name..... I'd have to make it _three times_ as chunky.:heh:



If I got your name I would be sure to use a WILDERNESS colored yarn. 

My response to that garment would be kinda like this guy:

http://www.hulu.com/watch/1598/saturday-night-live-wool-sweater


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh&#8230;..Oh&#8230;&#8230;.it hurts!!!!!!! GAM that&#8217;s the BEST! ROFL


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

"I am knitting a hat with worsted wool on size 7 circs right now."

I'll bet that hat would be really rockin made with bested wool!!!!
How do I do emo's in here darnit???


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> oh YEAH!?!?!? :viking:
> 
> I'm wearing a bulky baby alpaca scarf
> *right now* and I'm INSIDE!
> ...


Oh my goodness, WIHH! LOL! I'd be melted into a puddle on the floor if I wore an alpaca scarf in the house. That alpaca neckwarmer I made isn't really bulky --- just plain stockinette stitch. Glad I didn't make cables! Even 10 below zero isn't near cold enough for me to wear that thing outside. I wore it the other day again, only with a very lighweight jacket and a thin wool hat. Still too hot. My neck was sweating but my arms were freezing while snowshoeing. 

On the needles, I knit a tad loose, so I like bamboo. But, I LOVE the wood Harmony dpns from knitpicks, although I only have one set so far. I much prefer wood to metal. That click click click is annoying. Great price on them at ebay! I do like the flexible cables of the knitpicks circulars. They are really nice and I love it that they are interchangeable.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I don't consider myself a beginner, but put me down as a bamboo needle lover, don't care for those cold metals at all, but I have a few for picking up stitches because they do slide easily. If you have trouble with your wood/bamboo needles sliding, simply rub them with real waxed paper. I keep waxed paper with my knitting supplies just for this.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

As stated, I have already come to prefer a solid, smooth needle, (read, "metal" :lookout but those Harmonys that Angie suggested are a fine looking lot. I like the interchangeability, and the finish looks to be as good as any. 
The circulars I'm currently using must be 36s, if the length of the needle is included in the figure, and they're a tad long for the neck warmer I'm making for Rachel.
I suppose a 30 would be perfect.
Now, say an up and coming knitter wanted to make a cape.... or a skirt, of sorts, and wanted a pretty good flare on the thing. Would the trick be to start with, say a 30 inch circular and as one increased the stitches every couple rows or so, just increase the needle size every couple or three dozen rounds or so ?

....and, Cyndi.... from whence did you quote that needle assortment that you were lacing with comment in your last post ?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Tim, from the url you posted (post #5)

A 24" circular is generally long enough to knit all but blankets!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FR the list Cyndi quoted is in the description of the needles on your link to eBay.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Heh..... shows how much attention I was paying to details.
I was just lookin' at the pictures of needles and saw a BUNCH of them.

Wind, I meant cable length.....just didn't convey that thought well at all. 
So far, I'm enjoying the simplicity and productivity of one circular.....
Fitting cable length perfectly to my projects will be a treat to look forward to.
Don't you lose some of the ease and simplicity of circular knitting when using two circs ?

Cyndi....why don't you like six inch dpns ?
The one or two times I actually tried to cast on a small in-the-round, I used 6 inchers and nearly lost my mind for little sticks pointed out too far in every direction. It was like doing surgery on an uncooperative porcupine.
Seems to me six inchers would be the ticket for stuff too small for circulars.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Tim, With the way I hold my dpn's, the 8" give me a better hand hold on the needles and I'm more secure my stitches won't fall off.

WIHH, how in the heck did you start socks on a straight needle??? Was that just for the cast on?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I, umm, cast on a couple things now, intended for circular work, but on a straight needle to start. It worked pretty good.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

That's what I'm talkin' about.

It's raining..... and I've only a few chores left to accomplish before I can sit down by the stove. 

Hmmmmm........


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I just won two brand new Addi Turbos on Ebay. 

One is a size 13 in 20 inch. 
The other is size 11 in 16 inch.

Turtlenecks, here we come ! :bouncy:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

What is the best prescribed method for turning a 90 degree angle on a circular item ?
Is there a good stitching method or is it best to knit it up in two pieces and sew it ?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

> The one or two times I actually tried to cast on a small in-the-round, I used 6 inchers and nearly lost my mind for little sticks pointed out too far in every direction. It was like doing surgery on an uncooperative porcupine.


:hysterical:

I really think you should write a book on the trials of a homesteading man. You have a wonderful way with words.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Forerunner - I am so impressed! Great going! KNIT ON!!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Forerunner said:


> What is the best prescribed method for turning a 90 degree angle on a circular item ?
> Is there a good stitching method or is it best to knit it up in two pieces and sew it ?


:shrug:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Need more info there Forerunner. What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Them there chunky neck "gators", as they've affectionately been referred to, herein.....

They have the awesome chunky ribbing on both the turtleneck and around the face.
A closer look revealed that there was an obvious drastic (read "90 degree") angle incorporated into the thing somewhere between those two sets of k2/p2 ribbing.

It looks like they knit half of it in the round, splitting the piece onto straight needles (maybe) for a few dozen rows to allow for the face and then sewing a seam up the center of the top of the head piece. Then I assume they knit the front piece on circulars and then sewed the two together. Or..... did they leave loose stitches on one or the other and take up at the new angle with more knitting ?

Does that make sense ?

What am I trying to accomplish ? Goodness, who has time for such an in-depth philosophical conversation at this late hour ?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, that does make sense. You are wanting it to be a more of a balaclava.
Of couse there are a lot of different ways to do that.
Usually one would at least glance at a pattern to see the different ways available. 
Just saying. 

Here are a couple patterns.

http://www.hjsstudio.com/redbala.html

It looks like you would bind off some stitches for the face, then work back and forth on 2 needles upto about the ears. 
Then cast on some more stitches for across the forehead.
After that you go back into the round and do the decreases like for a hat.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Then there is this style.

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/visoppskrift.php?d_nr=b18&d_id=21&lang=us

Its for a baby, but we are not being exact here.

This one they knit from ther top down. The first stitches are the ones that go along the forehead.

I suppose you could knit it in reverse, but maybe not so easily.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Me ?! Glance at a pattern ?:hysterical:

Like I understand trigonometry written in Portugese.
I do appreciate the humor, though.
At least you didn't beat me up and take my lunch money.

The "balaclava' (what an odd nomenclature for such a warm and snuggly thing)
that I'm wanting to make looks like they knit the neck, split the round to accommodate the face, sewed up the top to close the space up there and then "picked up the stitches" (maybe) as you suggested and knit the tube that encompasses the face, right on out to the ribbing in front.
I was wondering if there was a way to make the angle with all knit, rather than basically making the thing in two pieces..... not unlike turning the heel of a sock, I suppose. 
(Please, I'm begging here..... don't make me look at a sock pattern, just yet.
I'm not ready..... I'm, I'm......:sob

This here is the one I like. 

http://www.creapulka-sweaters.com/en/accessories-11/hat-balaclava-114.html

I don't know that I've come across any yarn that chunky yet, though.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

They are called 'short rows'. Dont make me get out my youtube mojo.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Dont make me get out my youtube mojo.








:run:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]_yVikAvPuE4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmmm. I almost get it.

I did try doing my own version of "short rows" on the neck thingy that I do have on the needles, just by reversing back and forth over the portion that I wanted to expand, without knitting clear around to the portion that I wanted to leave unworked until I got the shape I wanted..... but I found that my attempts to reverse always left a small hole, of sorts. Nothing had been dropped, nothing loose, just a little hole where I had stopped stitching and reversed. I think the "wrap" described in the video might be the answer to making the stitches I was after without creating holes.....
Whew. That's enough Portugese for one night.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Check you out, learning a new language and everything. 

Patterns are are not that bad, really. 
Some are more clearly written then others, a lot like recipes.

It seems like the trickiest part of all knitting is avoiding those little holes that you get.
Unless you are knitting lace, then the trick is getting the right amount of holes in your fabric and in the right places. 

You are going to have to get good on the wheel and spin the extra super chunky yarn yourself. It is amazingly expensive otherwise. 

Just looking at that lady in the blue balaclava makes my neck itch.
How does she see where she is going? I would be running into trees with that thing on.
How does she keep her makeup looking so perfect? 
I guess since she doesn't have to do her hair, she has extra time to apply her mascara. LOL.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here's another idea http://www.ehow.com/how_5045455_knit-mitered-squares.html


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> My response to that garment would be kinda like this guy:
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/watch/1598/saturday-night-live-wool-sweater


Ohmigosh! That's EXACTLY how I react to wearing wool items, lol! Sure hoping the experiment with Frazzlehead's strand test works! 

I know I'm late (as usual), but I also recommend the KnitPicks Harmony wood needles! I'm a fast and tight knitter, and I just hate bamboo, too slow and "sticky". The shape of the points on the Harmony needles really help "stab" the stitch better, and with the smooth wood I think my knitting has even sped up on them...plus they're so pretty, but of course I guess that would be a negative rather than a plus to a guy knitter, lol. I also like the joints and the cables of the circulars better than other brands I've used.

I haven't been on these boards much for quite a while, but I have to say I'm amazed at how fast you've progressed FR, way to go!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Just looking at that lady in the blue balaclava makes my neck itch.
> LOL.





calliemoonbeam said:


> Ohmigosh! That's EXACTLY how I react to wearing wool items, lol!


:yawn:

Maybe the two of you should consider switching from Suffolk, unpicked, to lovingly handled Merino wool.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You could always knit the scarf portion, then pick up stitches at the back of the scarf and knit the hood portion.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

That is rather what I'm leaning toward. 
So...."picking up stitches"....
It seems simple enough...
Just knit that edge of the scarf portion a little loose, then run your circular needle through each stitch and take off from there ?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i would love to see the clip but some how inept to get the needed 
plug in:shrug:

i only have metal needles in almost all sizes. bamboo would probably break with me knitting. i love the addi needles. the other day someone had carbon metal needles. they look dark grey. never seen those before. 
for me, needles also need to have a long pointy tip.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hereâs the yarn you need FR! [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLR2sjq2wF8&NR=1[/ame]
Might need some of those needles too.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

WOW, it gets better! We can add all the acrylic yarns together to make one HUGE yarn! I like this lady. And, we can make our own needles&#8230;&#8230;NO MORE EBAY! [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRTdSeLjueQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Nah....too chunky spoils the look.

Susanne, I do find that I am really appreciating my sharper needles, and slick.
I'm looking forward to my Turbos, and am keeping my eye out for the Harmonies as they come available.
If bamboo isn't slick, I doubt I'd like them much.
Of course, if I was working on one of those porcupine thingies, it might be advantageous to hold those stitches rock solid....


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Since when are YOU into âLOOKSâ ?


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Humâ¦â¦And I thought you would be all about âR-valueâ. :awh:


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Forerunner, looking at your link, why, that is nothing more than a giant, open-toed sock! Look at these instructions. http://fibercampboston.pbworks.com/f/Strong+Heel+Instructions.pdf

Knit the neck part however long you want, follow these instructions for the "heel", then continue knitting for the face part. I haven't actually tried it, mind you.

Editing to add:

By the way, the M1 in the heel instructions means Make 1. Here, instructions for that. http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingglossary/g/make-one.htm Forgive me if you knew all this already


----------

